# Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen



## klammerfranz (29. September 2004)

Heute hab ich im Floridsdorfer Bezirksjournal vom Rekordfang im Liesinger Steinsee gelesen.

Der Wels hatte mind. 2 Meter war ca. 80 kg schwer und hatte ein Maul mit 38 cm Durchmesser. Das ganze ist mit einigen Fotos dokumentiert.... ich hab nur so ge |uhoh: 

und das heftigste ist:
eigentlich wollte der glückliche Fänger mit einer 0,28 Schnur und 3 Maiskörnern auf Karpfen gehen - ich bin ganz hin und weg.

Habt ihr auch davon gehört / gelesen? Kennt den Kollegen vielleicht jemand persönlich oder ist er gar hier bei uns im Board????

Auf jeden Fall sollten wir vom Rotauge/Tintenfisch/Leber Welsköder auf Mais umsteigen...   #h 

grias koch
klammerfranze


----------



## rob (29. September 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

servas franze!
ja hab ich auch in einem journal gelesen.
coole story,angeblich hiess der wels otto und wurde vom fänger schon öfter gezielt befischt.nur da hat er nie gebissen.dafür dann beim karpfenangeln...typisch:m
lg rob


----------



## klammerfranz (29. September 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

dere rob,

otto? komisch im bezirksjournal war sein name "Peter".
naja kreative burschen die journalisten


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (29. September 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

Wat ? 0,28 er - Schnur und 3 Maiskörner einen 80 Kg-Burschen ?
Muss man das wirklich glauben ? 
Hier kriegste mit 0,28er noch nicht einmal einen 3 Pfund-Aal aus dem Rhein.
Oder war der Wels schon halbtot ?
Oh, Norge-Fjorde im NDR ( Glotze ) fängt jetzt gleich an.
Versucht doch bitte mal, mehr herauszubekommen. Das ist ja unglaublich.


----------



## rob (29. September 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

ich hab auch ein foto von fänger und fisch gesehen.denke im kurier stand es auch.ob die angaben über schnur und co stimmen kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## robertb (29. September 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

Der ist mit Sicherheit mit nem Boot rausgefahren. Mit ner monofilen Schnur bringt man nen grossen Waller nicht vom Fleck weg.


----------



## klammerfranz (29. September 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

Stimmt robertb, der Drill passierte vom Boot aus und dauerte lt. Bericht 45 min. und das Boot wurde quer durch den See gezogen.

wär doch ein feiner moterersatz, was meinst du rob


----------



## posengucker (30. September 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

Mit dem Boot übers Gewässer gezogen werden, daß fehlt uns noch bei den Welserlebnissen, gell Rob.

lg
Pogu


----------



## rob (30. September 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

mhh ja das stimmt.aber wenn bitte nicht mit einer 0.28er mono


----------



## MR_VooDoo (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

doch, hab den Typ gestern kennen gelernt, bei einem Vortrag über Wels fang mit Spinnködern, der hat das Biest mit ca 2,30m und 68kg vom Boot aus mit einer 28 Mono gefangen. Er hat auch erzählt, das am ende vom Drill ca 45 Minuten ca 30 Personen auf ihn gewartet haben!


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

wo bekomm ich ein bild davon zu sehn `?


----------



## Soxl (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

Hoi Counter-Striker,

hoffe das klappt mit dem Pic jetzt... 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## Counter-Striker (9. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

Alter Schwede !!!!! Hammerding ................ Uff ...................


----------



## MaHaTawaNa (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

was soll man noch dazu sagen des orge gerät #c  pfffffff, nächstes jahr werd ich auch wieder welsi's jagen..... Danke Chris für diesen ausschnitt hatte diesen bericht leider nicht mehr lesen können mfg.#h  Chris warst du wieder an der donau etwas spinnen?


----------



## Soxl (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

Hoi Gregor,

yep, hab' gesponnen |supergri  Siehe "Donau-Zander"-thread... Wäre mal wieder Zeit für eine erneute gemeinsame Unternehmung, oder?  :g 

Gruss, Soxl


----------



## fischerwahn (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

klammerfranze des wär normalerweise deina gwesn **zz

hab heuer nicht mal einen zaghaften biss auf wels verzeichnet... das depremiert. nächstes jahr dann


----------



## diecki (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

hi was für ein wels  guss aus hh


----------



## diecki (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

hb heute nur 65 hecht gefangen


----------



## Rudl (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

Leider hat dieser schöne Fisch nicht überlebt und seine Überreste hängen jetzt im Gasthaus das zum See gehört.
Der Wels wurde unter der Brustflosse eingehakt und so gelandet.
Warum der Fänger die Hände so am Fisch beim Foto hält will ich  lieber nicht erzählen.

R!


----------



## Rheinerle (28. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rekordwels im Liesinger Steinsee gefangen*

War gerade hinter den Welsen hinterher.
Angel im Rhein bei Neuss.
Außer einem Zander den ich auch noch aus dummheit verloren hatte war nix los.

Wer von euch hat nen Wels in den letzten Wochen in Neuss gefangen?


----------

